# Scottish Chiefs Tavern



## DarkFaerytale (5/3/07)

was wondering if anyone can tell my what to expect from the Scottish chiefs Tavern in Geelong, i'm going there on friday around lunch time with family on our way to port fairy for a long weekend, what sort of beers do they have on offer?, good atmosphere? do they have a tasting paddle or something of the like (so i don't make a dick of myself after having a schooner of everything on tap) any other cool things i should know?

cheers

-Phill


----------



## Tangles (5/3/07)

Phill

You may be a little dissapointed with the Chiefs. It calls itself a Brewery but that would be overstating the truth. Last time I was there (a couple of months ago) there was no facility for tasing a number of their beers unless you bought them by the glass or pot (I guess that you will just have to make a dick of yourself). That won't be too much of a hassel though as their wont be too many people around to witness it. Enjoy yourself anyway. Give us a rport back on your experiences.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (5/3/07)

Cheers RAGB, i'll make sure to give everyone the low down as i couldn't find much info online on the place

-Phill


----------



## bonj (5/3/07)

I'm looking forward to you report. I'd definitely like to know more.

I'm down that way some time about every year so it'd be good to know what they're like.

-Bonj


----------



## stew41 (5/3/07)

I tried all 3 beers recently and thought they were decent. They are sold under the 'What's Brewing' label. For what's its worth I posted my thoughts here. This link also further links to the brewery web site and a google map reference.

No sure if you can get samples at the bar but the brewer seems like a decent guy so there's no harm in asking.


----------



## davewalk (5/3/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> was wondering if anyone can tell my what to expect from the Scottish chiefs Tavern in Geelong, i'm going there on friday around lunch time with family on our way to port fairy for a long weekend, what sort of beers do they have on offer?, good atmosphere? do they have a tasting paddle or something of the like (so i don't make a dick of myself after having a schooner of everything on tap) any other cool things i should know?
> 
> cheers
> 
> -Phill



Haven't been there myself Phill but live down this way, it does have a reputation for good meals.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (6/3/07)

thanks for all the reply's, i'v tryed some of the whats brewing stuff at one of the micro shows at fed square (there is another coming up at the end of the month for people who are interested). this time i'll be able to taste them while being reasonably sober tho, i'll make notes while i'm there and make sure i write a review

-Phill


----------



## Malnourished (6/3/07)

Just to add to what's already been said - don't expect the brewer to be there and don't expect the bar staff to know anything about the beer (even its existence in some cases... but it is there, the taps are tucked away to the right as you enter.)

That said, the beers are pretty good. Nothing too adventurous, but good solid stuff. There was talk of occasional seasonals but I don't think he's doing that yet.

And be glad you aren't there on a Friday or Saturday night. Ugh.


----------



## bonj (6/3/07)

Malnourished said:


> And be glad you aren't there on a Friday or Saturday night. Ugh.



Hey Malnourished,

Can you elaborate on that at all? Is it packed? rowdy? full of pretentious [email protected]$%ks?


----------



## Malnourished (6/3/07)

Bonj said:


> Can you elaborate on that at all? Is it packed? rowdy? full of pretentious [email protected]$%ks?


Packed full of single thirtysomethings, bright flashing lights and woeful cover bands whose noise you can't escape. It's a shame because when it's quiet it's not the worst place for a few beers, and it's pretty decent on weekday nights as well.

Not rowdy or pretentious though. Plenty of other places in Geelong in which to get rowdy if that's your thing though.


----------



## Malnourished (13/3/07)

Here's a rather timely (though not so much for Dark Faerytale) article by Willie Simpson.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (14/3/07)

going to the scottish chief tavern was most deffinatly the highlight of my long weekend (altho seeing glow worms was a deffinate runner up <_< ) was quite amazed at the copper manifold system used in the mash tun there and while ranting on about beer and explaining all the parts of the brewery (which could be seen behind glass) to my family we were aproched by Damian Nippard the brewer who was quite happy to take me on a tour and show me how everything worked inside (and underneath) the brewery. Damian was brewing the next day and just setting up and doing some kegging so it was quite lucky i ran into him, i would love to go down there and watch a brew day next time they have one, only had a chance to taste two of the beers there, the pale ale and the amber ale, i quite liked them both the pale ale would be a good quaffer and the amber ale had a really beautifull nose.

looking forward to trying the Porter and hopefully running into Damian again at the next micro brew showcase at the end of the month

as far as ambiance goes, was a pretty quite pub, there was a really nice old stone wall that was aparently part of the old malting house that used to be there, the bar staff were average except for one guy who was quite happy to tell me about the beers on tap and also told Damian we were there drinking his beers. not many people there on a friday lunch time and well worth the visit.

-Phill


----------

